# ADSL einrichten Telekom Austria!



## fred300 (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Eimal vorweg ich bin totaler Linux-Neuling. Hab SUSE Linux 9.1 installiert. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht wie ich den Internetzugang für meinen Provider AonSpeed der Telekom Austria konfiguriere. Ich hab ein Ethernet Modem Alcatel 1000 ADSL. Linux erkennt meine Netzwerkkarte auch richtig. Kann mir jemand helfen oder gibts irgendwo eine detailierte Beschreibung?

mfg
fred


----------

